# Grilled Sweetbreads(Mollejas)Falurrias,Tx



## waterwolf

:texasflag4lbs sweetbreads(from HEB) or (Food Town)*dont be alarmed by the* *texture and feel of mollejas because after grilling they look nothing like they did when you started..*
Cut into quarter size pieces.
Put into large pan 
Sprinkle with lots of black pepper(the more the better)
Salt and Tony's sprinkle (moderately)
Build you a good hot Mesquite fire(coals)
Make yourself a large alum foil pan.Just triple layer foil togeather
creating a self-contained pocket.(about the size of half your grill)
Pour prepared sweetbreads into foil and put on grill.
Heres where it gets trickey...get you a fork and gently turn(roll) each 
piece of sweetbread(it will be sticking at first but will finally break free after about 30 mins of cooking and turning.
Now after grilling for 30-45 min fat will be released from sweetbreads allowing them to be cooked until tender and crip...while still in the foil.
Get yourself some corn or flour tortillas
Make some fresh GUACAMOLE,with diced up tomatoe and onion,salt,pepper,,,
NOW WARM UP YOUR FRESH TORTILLA,,,SLAP SOME WUACAMOLE INSIDE AND A LAYER OF SWEETBREADS,,,AND A SQUEEZE OF LIME.,,,HEAVEN!!!!

This recipe came from my good friend who grew up in between Falurrias and Predmont,Tx.While preparing it 12 years ago I had second thoughts on eating it,,,,but....it is now a favorite of my family and friends...

NOTE:4-5 LBS OF SWEETBREADS FEED ABOUT 5 PEOPLE ,THEY COOK DOWN AND SHRINK UP,,,,SO GET PLENTY..:ac550:
CES"T BON ,CLAYDEAUX


----------



## Hal01

I like to blanch them first then rub them with recado rojo (achiote paste) before grilling.

Achiote Paste

Using a molcajete (mortar & pestle) or a food processor and combine:

Juice of 3 limes 
2 tablespoons Anatto seed 
2 tablespoons Mexican Oregano 
1 teaspoon Cumin 
1/4 teaspoon ground cloves 
1/4 teaspoon Cinnamon 
1 teaspoon black pepper 
1/2 teaspoon salt

Rub and let sit for 10 minutes or so then grill. I just oil the grate and put them directly on the grill for 10 or 15 minutes on each side until they are crispy but not burnt.

Serve like poster waterwolf suggested.


----------



## goldie

water wolf -- that is some good eats! I know exactly where Falfurrias and Premont is at., really pretty South Texas country side.


----------



## Gator gar

Sweet Bread???? What is that, like the Pancreas or something??? I think I will stick to eating a little higher on the hog. Something like potted meat or bologna.

Nah, just kidding with you. I might have to give it a try. I'll wait til my mom comes to visit and see how they like it. Plus I'm gonna research them and see where they come from.


----------



## Gator gar

*I found this while researching the web.*

*Sweetbreads come in two varieties. The first is the thymus gland, also called the throat sweetbread orgorge in French. The second variety is the pancreas, also referred to as the stomach sweetbread or noix in French. The stomach sweetbread is most prized because of its larger size and oval shape. It can easily be presented whole or sliced into medallions. *


----------



## waterwolf

*Talked with the butcher*

the butcher informed me it is from around the neck... where the neck and shoulders meet...yes the rich folks in france always ate them(stomach version),,,,,,us Texans will just stick to the basics.....and dont get this area im talking about confused with the loose skin that hangs under a cows neck,,thats not it...when you by sweetbread they vaccum pack it and a small package dosent look like much,when you open it it doubles in size,,,but shrinks after cooking..the idea in cooking it... is to cook it where its not "chewy"....keep cooking past the "chewy point" till u get it tender...Sample a morsal towards the end of the cooking process and keep cooking until its tender and not chewy,,,Good Luck..


----------



## wil.k

gotta luv that thymus gland.MMMMMMMMMMMMMM o yea.


----------



## Solid Action

**** sure good eating. You would be hard pressed to find anything with more cholesterol per bite though.


----------



## warcat

Quater sized seems a bit small. I've always just cut each one once... maybe into fourths.


----------



## waterwolf

maybe a little bigger than quarter size,,,,,like them to be about the size of your thumb nail after cooking,,,,lots of shrinkage during grilling..it take a few times to prefect the cooking method....then your in.
never have cooked them that big but will give it a try..
Also like stated in the above post,,you can also boil sweetbread prior to grilling,this will speed up the grilling time. ENJOY


----------



## bigjim75

*Mollejas, tripas and beer*

We always cook our mollejas in the disco with our tripas. After this, I guess I am going to have to make my wife mad and cook some up today. Mmmmm sounds so good.


----------



## waterwolf

I have a disk but have never tried frying them,,,do you just cook them in their own fat,,,bet a cut up onion would be good fried up with them also.,,,Im with you..headed to the store now to get some...


----------



## KINGFISHER71

....Be cookin' something else cuz these will never make it to the table. Trust me, get over worrin' bout whwre they come from. You don't want to go through life not having had sweet bread!


----------



## Solid Action

We cooked some today, **** they were good.


----------



## Frank

*La Michacano Grocery, Here I come*

I have been eating sweetbread all my life. My dad and I were the only ones around the house that would and that is still pretty much the case. 
The ones we would eat were from the neck when we butchered a calf. The calf had to be a certain size. Too young a calf and they were small and too large a calf and they were small.

The gland around the pancreas was what we used to call marragut. That was pretty good too, but it always seemed greasy to me.

I will have to try grilling them.

The way I usually cook them is slice them about 1/2" thick, season with Tex Joy steak seasoning, roll in flour and fry in canola oil(I am watching my cholesterol)Then I just wrap them in a piece of bread like I would a piece of sausage.

I have eaten them the way the frogs eat them, sauteed, gelled etc. but if you ask me, they just messed up good eatin'.


----------



## deerdude2000

I thought it was the *Pituitary Gland* in the brain !!! they had a mollejas cook off at the rattle snake round up in Freer talk about some good eating


----------



## waterwolf

*kingfisher*

need to get togeather and do some sweetbreads and install my guides on my boat trailer,,,,will call you later and set up a date thats good for everyone


----------



## KINGFISHER71

....We waited too late, T-Rex is off shore for a couple of weeks. That might be a good thing though, he eats too dam much anyway!


----------



## GillGuerra

Man you guys are making me hungry......


----------



## chocsea

*TRY THIS*

I love grilling SB direct on the grill.....I also like cutting into wing size pieces dusting with a little Old Bay and flour and deep fry Like wings
a little buffalo sauce tossed on...these are great.......


----------



## waterwolf

*frying sweetbreads???*

when you fry them,,,you use lard and fry at lower heat or veg oil and fry like fish??? will be trying your method soon,,,oh had some last weekend the "old fashion' way by grilling them ,with fresh gacumole and corn tortillas..


----------



## El Cazador

I'm like halo1 in that I like blanching them before they go on the grill. But before they go on the grill I lay them flat and cut them in half, length wise and then salt and pepper them. Then when they're almost done I like to mop them with bbq sauce and let them go for a few more minutes until tender. 

I've tried them fried and they were just too greasy for my taste...


----------



## br1006

Had my first ones 30 years ago cooked up by an old man that lived on and took care of the cattle for my dad. He grilled them but then took them and wrapped them in foil w/ a diced tomato, onion and peppers and threw them back on the grill for a while. the tomato moisture and all the seasonings just soaked up in to everything and creates kind of a soupiness like carne guisada and is great on fresh tortillas! 

My daughter and I are the only ones in the house that will eat them. I feed it to friends all the time when they come over to a BBQ and dont tell them what they are until after they eat them and ask! I just tell them it is an old family recipe and give it a try if they like 

They also go really good w/ eggs after staying up all night smoking a brisket and you ahve a good fire already going!!

They are also good w/ beer!

And did I say they are good w/ beer???


----------



## Northsider

If your're in a hurry and don't have time to make them I strongly suggest trying the Laredo Taco company there in Falfurrias. I try and stop there every time I head down to McAllen, man talk about good. :dance:


----------



## waterwolf

i fried some the other night on my disk in lard and they came out crispy and tender ...but was lacking the mesquite smoke flavor you get when grilling them,,,they were good but not great,,will try the way your dad's friend use to cook them BR1006...sounds good...cest bon ,claydeaux


----------



## cloudfishing

I usually fry them in bacon grease with lots of fresh garlic, then grill em for about a 8 pack or so


----------



## KINGFISHER71

Claydeaux, can I have your Empire when you kick over dead from a heart attack? I got plenty of mesquite. Lez stick to the ol fasion way. BTW T Rex is spose to be home by the weekend. Hummm


----------



## waterwolf

*Picture of Sweetbread on the grill at the ranch*

Here is what it looks like when its ready to eat,,,stuffed jalapenos are on the left side,,,wrapped in bacon...Cest Bon ,Claydeaux


----------



## saltrod

*SB*

Althought the doc has instructed me not to eat these due to chol level, can't help it. Try boiling them in water for about 10 minutes. This allows the membrain to be pealed off. This eliminates the chewy factor. Season with some good old fajita seasoning and the grill over some mesquite coals. Add corn tortillas, pico de gallo and plenty of cold brew. All this after a day of fishing, Heaven on Earth. GOD IS GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chuck leaman

I have some in the freezer that will be on the menu tonight. Ive gotten alot of folks to try em and they are all hooked on em now.


----------



## PTH

*mollejitas*

I have them every time i fire up the pit. I boil them first til they cook and them slice them in half if they are big. Then just put them on the grill and spice them up with season all. I will make some "chiles toreados" grilled serranos and make a pico de gallo too. Great with hot flour torillas and a cold brew. Whoooooo man I'm hungry! By the way, they are glands from the cow that are just below the jawbone. Gotta have em.


----------



## deerdude2000

Man yall are making me hungry but i get gout almost everytime i eat them !!! there was a place in freer that sold them grilled by the pound i think it was rays bbq


----------



## waterwolf

*gout?*

as far a gout goes ...drink lots of water...it will cure it every time...


----------



## 2blue

Yo no lo deseo!


----------



## Freshwaterman

Maybe the guys that cooked the sweetbread that I ate did something wrong, but that stuff was nasssssstyyyyy. It was like eating nothing but pure greasy fat.

Should it taste that way????


----------



## waterwolf

*Check out the picture ?*

did it look like the pic i posted? ,,,,you want to keep cooking until you get past the "chewy" part......it is "no wayne-no" when it fatty and chewy...it is not a meat you cook fast,it should take about an 1 hour to and 1 1/2 hours to grill to perfection.Just dont rush it.Kinda like a roux,it has to be cook to a certain point before the right flavor is obtained.I promise you will love it ,keep trying,,,,,,Remember,corn tortillas,wackamole.fresh lime squeezed on top.


----------



## moorefishing

waterwolf said:


> :texasflag4lbs sweetbreads(from HEB) or (Food Town)*dont be alarmed by the* *texture and feel of mollejas because after grilling they look nothing like they did when you started..*
> Cut into quarter size pieces.
> Put into large pan
> Sprinkle with lots of black pepper(the more the better)
> Salt and Tony's sprinkle (moderately)
> Build you a good hot Mesquite fire(coals)
> Make yourself a large alum foil pan.Just triple layer foil togeather
> creating a self-contained pocket.(about the size of half your grill)
> Pour prepared sweetbreads into foil and put on grill.
> Heres where it gets trickey...get you a fork and gently turn(roll) each
> piece of sweetbread(it will be sticking at first but will finally break free after about 30 mins of cooking and turning.
> Now after grilling for 30-45 min fat will be released from sweetbreads allowing them to be cooked until tender and crip...while still in the foil.
> Get yourself some corn or flour tortillas
> Make some fresh GUACAMOLE,with diced up tomatoe and onion,salt,pepper,,,
> NOW WARM UP YOUR FRESH TORTILLA,,,SLAP SOME WUACAMOLE INSIDE AND A LAYER OF SWEETBREADS,,,AND A SQUEEZE OF LIME.,,,HEAVEN!!!!
> 
> This recipe came from my good friend who grew up in between Falurrias and Predmont,Tx.While preparing it 12 years ago I had second thoughts on eating it,,,,but....it is now a favorite of my family and friends...
> 
> NOTE:4-5 LBS OF SWEETBREADS FEED ABOUT 5 PEOPLE ,THEY COOK DOWN AND SHRINK UP,,,,SO GET PLENTY..:ac550:
> CES"T BON ,CLAYDEAUX


 Try adding some Beef or Chicken Fajittas and sausage (Tres Carne) or all meats together even shrimp. Cook the same way you mentioned. Make some pico and when done mix pico in with meat throw back on coals for 20 more minutes. (while cooking tortillas on pit) Spoon meat mixture right off pit onto tortillas . With cold beer. Great for Deer camp,Fishing Camp, or job site,Family outings . Just tell people its pork and they will never know the diffrence.:cheers:


----------



## SargentfishR

I have enjoyed reading everyone's experience with sweetbreads. At our deer camp, we call them mollejas. Take the sweetbreads , cover with Tony's , and place in a zip lock bag to marinate with Allegro marinating sauce. Keep in fridge for 3 hours to marinate and then grill over a mesquite fire until very firm. Slice and throw it down on a flour tortilla with trimmings...........and lots of beer. Allegro can be found at Kroger or Fiesta. It has a unique flavor that Rocks !!


----------



## waterwolf

Just got finished eating another batch of mollejas"sweetbread" that my buddy prepared this evening,,,,,will try the allegro seasoning,,,it seems that the real secret is to get them *crispy *..not burned but "crispy"....he cooked them for about 2 hours.....*It also works* *better if you can scoop mesquite coals stright from a fire pit,it keeps the the heat more consistance and they cook faster.*And yes Lone Star beer goes very good with them also.


----------



## waterwolf

*From Start to Finish.....enjoy*

Here it is,,,the way it looks.the way you cut it,season it,grill it and then the way you eat it,,,,*check out the next post it will have to be a two parter due to the pics,,,*


----------



## waterwolf

*PART 2 of Grilled Sweet Breads*

the black part on the foil is due in part to the Black Pepper cooking in the fat of the sweetbreads,,,the sweetbreads do not burn,,Also another thing that helps in the enjoyment of Mollejas is to be located somewhere in South Texas,,,,but anyplace in Texas will do...Enjoy....


----------



## SargentMike

Thanks for the step by step pics! I have never had them but this weekend i will be headed to the store for some! My mouth is watering as i type this!!!!!! Would you get them from a local meat market (and should they have it?) or does most grocery stores carry them?


----------



## JMG_TX

HAHA I ate those all last week in Premont. Geeting the ranch ready for dove season! 11 more days!!! Cant wait to get back and eat some more of them. I love em crispy!!!!


----------



## waterwolf

*HEB*

Get them at HEB or Foodtown,but most every HEB i have been in carries them..I know that the local meat markets in the southern parts of Texas do have sweetbread.Will be in Premont also starting on the 24th.


----------



## Tiny

Hey, great thread. I never knew what sweetbreads were until now. I might try it some time.


----------



## SargentMike

Well i bought 10 pounds of them and took them down to Sargent as well as a printed copy of this thread (for direction of course) and let me tell you, i had 8 people chowing down on em asking me the whole time what it was







. After everyone was finished i told and now some of them have a more open mind of trying "different" stuff! They turned out AWESOME. Thanks for the directions!


----------



## waterwolf

*SergentMike*

Glad yall enjoyed them.The biggest thing is to get them to the "crispy stage."Because if you dont not many people that havent had them will ever eat them again,,I dont know how much black pepper you put on them but that also seems to be the ticket...I didnt get any sweetbread this weekend only doves,shrimp and crab stew while I was down south,but next weekend it will be on the menu...
:texasflag


----------



## essayons75

Waterwolf,

I made them for the first time last night exactly by your recipe and fixins. They were slap-down GREAT! Sent some down to the neighbor and had a Text message within 5 minutes praising me.

Sweetbreads will be a regular at our cookouts. Wal-mart in Porter carries them if anyone in Kingwood is looking. Kingwood HEB, Kroger, and of course Randall's do not carry them.

Green to you Waterwolf.


----------



## brush popper

*Boil E'm first*

Hey guys boil your Sweet Breads for a few minutes and then prepare them for your bbq'ing pleasure!


----------



## waterwolf

Brush Popper i heard that it does cut down on the cooking time by boiling them first.....last night it took hour and half(really 2 hrs) to cook 4lbs ,but it wasnt an issue because all we had was time..I do believe that the stars are brighter in South Texas,,,guess no chemical plants within 300 miles may have something to do with it,,,,later


----------



## mangomania

I slow boil my sweetbreads for a couple of hours with seasoning, then grill them. I use either olive oil on them or pam on the grill so they dont stick to the grill. Then its eating time.


----------



## Miles2Fish

I like to soak in them in lime juice and Adobo seasoning before grilling then just eat them as they are.....


----------



## waterwolf

Put together another batch of Mollejas for the July 4th weekend....Why'd I wait so long???? Corn tortillas and guacamole and crispy tender sweetbreads....Only in TEXAS...it don't get no better! Hope everyone had a great July 4th...
*Page 4 of this post has step by step pictures of the cooking process...Enjoy*


----------



## waterwolf

It's been 5 years since I posted on this.....dug it up...Well I guess it's time for a Big Ole Batch of Sweetbreads...first sign of Fall and the dove flying means it's time..Life is Good when you can smell mesquite wood burning. Brings back lots go good memories and good times.


----------



## TIMBOv2

yep, i believe i'll have me a batch this weekend.


----------

